

Ask HN: Review my app: www.organizemysearch.com - oms2010

Hi HN,<p>I have been working on a personal project for some time called organizemysearch.com.<p>I came up with it because I got tired of having to manage used car searches while looking for a car. I'm the type of person who likes to do lots of research before buying something (eg. I spent about 2-3 months each weekend looking for my last car, seeing options and comparing. And it was worth it. I got a great deal).  But, while doing this research I end up saving tons of links from across different sites like craigslist.org, cars.com, autotrader.com and it gets messy after a while.<p>So I created organizemysearch.com to allow you to save and organize links whenever you are searching for an item (Eg. a used car, an apartment rental,etc). The critical feature is that it recognizes and parses out data for you if you paste in a link from one of the websites that it monitors.<p>Example: If you find a car ad on craigslist.org, cars.com or autotrader.com, the application will parse out all data like price, miles, make and model for you. You can then save each ad you find interesting from several websites, and have all the options you are considering in one place, so you can make a decision easier.<p>I also plan to add some other functionality in the future (if the site grows):
- firefox extension so you can add links directly from the browser
- checking if an ad you saved has been taken down already (eg not available anymore)
- charts for comparing all the items/options you find in a visual way<p>I'm not very good at graphic design, so I don't expect any thumbs up, but I would really appreciate your honest feedback on the concept and functionality, and any other thoughts you may have to make it more useful (if you do find it useful that is :-) ).<p>You can log in with a test account: hn/hn
======
jwegan
Concept is good and I think it is definitely useful.

1) The interface should guide you through the process of creating a search and
adding item. Maybe do that if they don't have any saved searches.

2) You should be able to add comments for each item

~~~
oms2010
thanks for the ideas. next version be to make it more user friendly.

by comments, do you mean a description for each field in a search? or a
comment field for each item?

------
Frazzydee
Is there a problem with sign-ups?

"An error occured while joining. The email you entered may have been
registered already."

~~~
oms2010
looks like the email you entered was too long. try a shorter one if you can.
i'll put in a fix now for larger fields for email addresses.

------
oms2010
clickable link: <http://www.organizemysearch.com>

